# Beethoven piano sonata course on line, free



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

At Coursera, Jonathan Biss's third course on Beethoven's sonatas from the Curtis Institute is now available for enrollment. This course covers six sonatas, each in a number of short lecture segments given from the piano. Courses are non-technical and free, though a graduation certificate will cost a modest bit of coin.

The sonatas this time are Op. 10 No. 1, Op. 22, Op. 31 No. 2 ("Tempest"), Op. 78 ("À Thérèse"), Op 79, and Op. 81a ("Les adieux/Das Lebewohl").

There are lots of comparisons with other sonatas and other background information. I've been auditing all these lectures so far. Mr. Biss is getting a bit better at this IMO and he keeps a good focus.

https://www.coursera.org/learn/exploring-beethoven-piano-sonatas-3


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Sounds interesting for learning purposes. What would be the point of a 'graduation certificate' though?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

eugeneonagain said:


> Sounds interesting for learning purposes. What would be the point of a 'graduation certificate' though?


"Suitable for framing" I suppose. I doubt it would get you a cup of coffee at Starbuck's.

A certificate might also be worth some transfer credits if you were taking a music course at some college. Just guessing though. To earn the certificate you have to complete all assignments (which are submitted and graded) and pass the tests at the end of each segment. So far (two weeks' worth of material in) there have been no assignments and the tests have been short and easy -- but I suggest you take them because they make you pay attention to the course material!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

My own experience with Coursera was negative. I did a course in medieval manuscripts; the presentation was dry and academic and about as inspiring as moldy bread, and eventually I couldn't complete it in time because some weird software glitch prevented me from submitting assignments. Before that I tried to do a course in photography which was advertised as free, but once I was halfway into it suddenly became hidden behind a pay wall. The bit that I could do was ALSO dry and academic and not exactly inspiring.

But of course, that's just me. Some others tell me they have hugely enjoyed Coursera courses.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Some courses are better done and more interesting than others. Not surprising! I've bailed out of a couple from sheer boredom. But I've never been bothered for money. Also the software can be a bit buggy, but nothing some screen refreshes can't handle.

I recently took "Introduction to Genetics and Evolution" from Duke University, which was a very rigorous and tough course but extremely interesting as well. I had read that "Without evolution, biology makes no sense," and after taking this course I finally understood what that meant. Highly recommended if you have an interest and the time to spend on it - this is not an easy one! Dr. Mohamed Noor is a great lecturer, which is a major plus.

https://www.coursera.org/learn/genetics-evolution/home/welcome


----------

